# So what's the consensus on Bass outlet mall stores?



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm debating driving out to one of the Bass outlet mall stores to check out some Weejuns. Are these stores stocking cheaper versions of the regular Weejuns, or am I safe? Is it all weird overstock stuff or is the selection good? Frankly if the shoes only last a year or so I'm fine with that.


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

Is it possible to make cheaper versions of the current Weejun?

That said, when I've been into one, it does seem like the regular stuff, no weird things. I've made off with 2 pairs of Made in USA Weejuns on ebay without much trouble finding them.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

dparm said:


> I'm debating driving out to one of the Bass outlet mall stores to check out some Weejuns. Are these stores stocking cheaper versions of the regular Weejuns, or am I safe? Is it all weird overstock stuff or is the selection good? Frankly if the shoes only last a year or so I'm fine with that.


I would avoid Bass in general. I don't think they succeed very well any longer at what they attempt. The last time I went through a Bass outlet store, I noticed the strangest thing; each left shoe looked fine, and each right shoe was misshapen and mis-stiched, as if they were made in different factories. Every one! Strange! If you like the traditional Weejun style, I'd save my pennies until I could afford something from Rancourt and have the confidence that I'll receive a decent pair of shoes that I'll actually want to wear.


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

Flanderian said:


> I would avoid Bass in general. I don't think they succeed very well any longer at what they attempt. The last time I went through a Bass outlet store, I noticed the strangest thing; each left shoe looked fine, and each right shoe was misshapen and mis-stiched, as if they were made in different factories. Every one! Strange! If you like the traditional Weejun style, I'd save my pennies until I could afford something from Rancourt and have the confidence that I'll receive a decent pair of shoes that I'll actually want to wear.


It's all about expectations. I don't expect them to match Allen Edmonds, Quoddy, Alden, etc. I know that I'll get what I pay for and I'm fine with it. I just didn't know if the outlets are some weird "outlet-only" shoes or if they send all the oddball sizes and colors there.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I think it's stranger that Bass shoes are sold in places that _aren't_ outlets.


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

Trip English said:


> I think it's stranger that Bass shoes are sold in places that _aren't_ outlets.


Such as? I've seen them once or twice in DSW though that is arguably an outlet-type store...


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Weejuns have been plasticky-looking corrected grain "leather" since the 80s. I wore them for many years and automatically bought new ones when they wore out (ie, fell apart). But the last two pair I bought in the mid-90s are sitting in storage somewhere, practically unworn. I have no desire to put them on.

Among the cheapies, the Sebagos discussed here recently look nicer to me. There may be others too.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

dparm said:


> It's all about expectations.


Yes, it is. And my expectation is to have shoes that aren't funny looking.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

dparm said:


> Such as? I've seen them once or twice in DSW though that is arguably an outlet-type store...


Bass is a regularly stocked brand there, but it's across the board; not always weejuns.

JC Penney was a regular retailer for Logan weejuns, but I think they only stock tassel and venetian styles now.


----------



## LouB (Nov 8, 2010)

The Tanger store in Charleston stocks black and "cordovan" tassels and Weejuns, as well as a version in crazy horse leather, which has a nicer feel to the leather than the other shoes. Those are the only shoes sold there with leather soles.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

I just looked at Weejuns at the Rehoboth store, and I wasn't impressed. The regular Weejuns look like plastic, and the soles are not even real leather. They're some kind of leather composite that looks like it will fall apart quickly. They were 50 bucks. The store had some of the 75th anniversary Weejuns for 80 bucks, but they were all odd color combos. No 75th anniversary black or burgundy.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Generally I am a fan of outlet malls, but Bass Outlet stores are best to be avoided. I cannot remember when I last bought anything from a Bass outlet. If you really want a pair of Bass Weejuns, buy them off the Bass website and save yourself a trip to the mall!


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

In my experience, current basic weejun styles like Logan and Larson (beefroll) can be had at $35 or so once or twice a year (various retailers via sales/coupon combos). I wouldn't pay more than that for those, and really wouldn't buy them short of being a broke student or as a backup to a better pair.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't think you realize just how crappy the current iteration of Weejuns is. Frankly, I'd rather wear crocs.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Trip English said:


> I think it's stranger that Bass shoes are sold in places that _aren't_ outlets.


this

I've never seen anything less than, uh, first quality shoes at my Bass outlet, in that they're not damaged or anything, but I still wouldn't recommend them.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Pentheos said:


> I don't think you realize just how crappy the current iteration of Weejuns is. Frankly, I'd rather wear crocs.


I wasn't exactly extolling their _virtues_, you know. However, I would hazard to guess they remain superior to Dockers, Nunn Bush or the cheaper Lands' End loafers.


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

I've always been disappointed. I have finally learned to not get lured into the thought that I'd get a decent shoe for cheap from them. I end up with cheap shoes at a cheap price and wish I had just used the money to buy a decent burger and a beer instead. Avoid Bass outlet, in my opinion.
Tom


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Taken Aback said:


> I wasn't exactly extolling their _virtues_, you know. However, I would hazard to guess they remain superior to Dockers, Nunn Bush or the cheaper Lands' End loafers.


I wouldn't bet money on that.


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

For the hell of it, I went to the outlet. They actually had some non-corrected grain brown/senna leather Wiltons on sale. I'll wear em around the house for a week and see if I like them.

I agree though, after seeing some of those corrected grain ones...yuck. They looked like plastic.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Taken Aback said:


> I wasn't exactly extolling their _virtues_, you know. However, I would hazard to guess they remain superior to Dockers, Nunn Bush or the cheaper Lands' End loafers.


Your guess would be wrong. I take back what I said about Crocs; I'd rather go barefoot.

Seriously, go to an outlet. Report back.


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

Here's a photo. They're a bit darker than the photo suggests -- flash is oversaturating things a touch.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Trust me, I don't think it would be worth the trip. Well....I hate to think of the response I'd get if I _really_ tried to defend the brand. :icon_pale:

Putting Dockers before these says a lot. Would anyone who has recently seen them, and did so a year or two ago, say there was a decline even since _then_? That was the last I handled a pair of Logans alongside one or two of the other low-end brands.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow, I wear them and think they are fine for the price. But if anyone can point me to a better similarly priced pair of penny loafers I would very grateful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

oxford cloth button down said:


> Wow, I wear them and think they are fine for the price. But if anyone can point me to a better similarly priced pair of penny loafers I would very grateful. Thanks in advance.


AE has a sale on Waldens for $129. Call the AE Shoebank 262-284-7158


----------



## Bookman (May 19, 2010)

I still like the Gilmans brown loafers from Bass...they are a great summer shoe; and the bucks they make are fine for the amount I wear them...Larsons are an insult to shoes everywear, and most of the other weejuns are in that camp, as well...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
+!. Bass Gilmans are absolutely a vast improvement over their corrected grain Weejuns! Liked em so much, I have a reserve pair that sit unworn, in the box and will probably remain that wau until shake off this mortal coil ( :crazy and the shoes are passed on for another to enjoy wearing. Alas, far too many shoes and too little time to wear them all out! However, I have been left largely unimpressed over their dirty buck designs.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Bookman said:


> ...and the bucks they make are fine for the amount I wear them...


If anyone else feels that way (my lips are zipped), you should know they are $21 right now at JCP.


----------

